

WikEmacs - a new Emacs wiki - bozhidar
http://wikemacs.org

======
kinleyd
Congratulations bozhidar, WikEmacs looks good already. I wish you well on this
endeavor and hope it can live up to the objectives you outlined in your last
post. I look forward to contributing.

